# bow specs for Kodiak Outdoors Bow logic 36?



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

This is what I found after google-ing it.

Bow Logic 36"

ATA 36"

BRACE HEIGHT QD CAM 7 1/4
QDS CAM 7 3/4

WEIGHT 4.2 LBS WITH SIGHT AND REST

DL 26 1/2 TO 30 1/2

DW 60 OR 70 #

IBO 300+ FPS


----------

